# 10 week old puppy with parvo



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm not sure if this is the right area to post, but just need to vent. My 10 week old pup has just been diagnosed with parvo. It started yesterday, he was very lethargic, not eating, and had diahrrea. He didnt have a fever so I wanted to wait and see if he got better the next day. Well this morning he was still the same so I took him to the vet early in the morning and they told me he had parvo. So we started him on treatment right then and there. They said since we brought him in quickly that we had a better chance of him surviving. I went to see him after work, he hasnt gotten any better, but he hasnt gotten any worse either. 

I'm so stressed out right now. We've only had him for three weeks. They told me the incubation time was seven days for parvo. That means he contracted the disease about 2 days before his second set of shots. The sad part is I never even took him out of the house before that. I think my lil brothers and sisters might have brought it in from the park we live next to. 

I also wanted to know if anyone has had a puppy live from it. Or die from it. And what were the time periods of the symptoms to the vet visit.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1046943&page=0&fpart=1
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post997985
Recent threads on parvo, very informative.
Wishing the best for your baby!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

First off - lots of sympathy!







Parvo is one of the worst things out there. I hate it. I do shelter work so we deal with all the time. 

Incubation time for parvo can be anything from 2 to 10 days, so it's hard to say exactly when he picked it up. Someone could have tracked it in, he could have touched a contaminated surface at the vet clinic - if you let him walk on the grass there, then that's a high likelihood spot, if you haven't lived at your house more than a year, some previous resident could have had a sick dog that contaminated the yard. Parvo is hideously contagious and easy to spread because it can survive so long in the environment. 

The good news is that with aggressive and prompt treatment the survival rate is around 80%. It's good that you got him to the vet and hopefully now he's on IV fluids, antibiotics, and other drugs to help him not vomit. Parvo kills by dehydration so the fluids are critical to survival. In my experience puppies are usually very sick for 2-4 days. They often get really bad before they start to get better. I have had quite a few that i was sure were going to die but then they actually pulled through and did great. So... the fact that he's not better is not surprising. Hopefully the tide will turn in a couple days and then he'll be on the mend. 

We have had many many many puppies survive parvo. We're pretty attuned to it, so if a puppy acts the least bit lethargic and won't eat, we zip them in for a test, but sometimes they've already started getting sick while they're still at the shelter or someone doesn't catch it quickly, so 24 hours of symptoms before getting to the vet is still pretty quick and does not mean you waited too long. 

The ones I've seen have the hardest time on the board are when the owner waits several days before bringing the puppy in or who bring the puppy in and the vet fails to catch it and sends them back home. Puppies dehydrate quickly so a couple days of parvo can easily kill them. But you did well! And your pup stands a good chance.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was at the vet today and someone came in with a nine week old shitzu/chi cross. After talking to her a bit, she put the pups leash on and placed her on the floor!

Quelching the stroke relatively quickly, I said, "uh, I wouldn't put her down yet, there's no way to know whether any dog was sick here." She scooped the pup up, and said "good point." I went on (giving unsolicited advice) and told her that even if the pup had its first set of shots from the breeders, who did keep the pup for eight weeks, it all depends when the mother's immunity wears off, the first set may not have counted at all. 

I think she felt that was good to know. 

I hope so anyway. 

Parvo is awful and I am sorry you are going through it.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Thanks for the reassuring post. They do have him on IV's. When I went to see him they said it wasnt a good idea because he had the iv's. They were probably right. I dont think I want to see my pup like that. I sure hope he makes it. This is my first experience with parvo and man is it a scary virus. 
PS I carried my pup the whole time, every vet visit


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, parvo never gets less scary unfortunately, but it's still good to get the info. 

I like to go see our dogs when they're being treated but I understand your vet's thinking. A lot of dogs get really excited when they see their owners and too much jumping around can crimp or pull out the IV catheter. Hopefully they'll let you see him at some point. I don't want to get them riled up but I like to believe it helps to hear a familiar voice cheering them on.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

Please check out this product. http://www.ambertech.com/ It is called Parvaid. I worked for a vet who used it along with IV's and the normal treatment. 

I now work for a rescue and we just had one come down with Parvo and this is what we used, again along with IV's. The little man made it and is doing quite well now. 

Keep use posted on how the pup makes out. I will keep your little one in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Thank you for the prayers. I called again today and they said he was doing great. Still lethargic, but signs are looking good. They're not opened sunday so I have to wait until monday for another update. I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Great news! And a few days of lethergy are totally normal. As long as the pup is not tanking and the supportive care is coming in, it's just a part of the process. Hopefully he'll start showing some big improvements by Monday. Fingers crossed and well-wishes sent!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I just re-read a thread on a previous parvo foster I had to see what the timeline looked like - two days after getting sick and being hospitalized she was noticeably better. She was able to come home after 5 days at the vet. She had a pretty severe case. I've had dogs come home in less time, but overall her's followed a fairly typical progression.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

Great news Ipicked my boy up on Tuesday. I called monday and they told me he had some diahrrea in the morning, but it stopped in the afternoon. He's keeping food down and was very energetic. They still wanted to keep him one more day though. He's been home for two days now and is more spunkier than ever. That was a really close call. I'll post some before and after pictures soon. Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

That is great news! Take it really easy on his stomach for a while yet. He'll probably be ravenous but he needs lots of small bland meals until his insides heal up. Chicken and rice is good or the vet may have given you something like prescription I/D. 

I'm so happy he's better and home!


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh, and make sure he stays away from other puppies and only poops in your yard for at least the next two weeks, because he's still contagious.


----------



## honda_tuner (Apr 12, 2009)

My pup is doing great. He acts like he was never even sick. Here are some pics of him 4 days after coming back from the vets, he's 11 weeks. You can still see the shave marks on his legs where he had the IV's


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

What an adorable puppy! I'm so glad he's feeling better.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Look at those ears and paws!! So glad he pulled through like a little trooper!!


----------

